# Fear of the duck



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Well not really a duck but duckweed

I was spraying to get rid of the last of my pondweed when I found a cluster of many 100 little duckweeds. There received an extra dose of the spray and are now I think are history.

I had a very severe duckweed and watermeal problem 3 years ago and was able to eliminate the problem with a sonar application. I had not seen any of either for the last 3 years until yesterday.

You really need to witness yourself how fast duckweed can multiply to believe it. One little 1/4" plant strikes fear in my heart.

Just for anyone that wants to kill pondweed with local easily found chemicals.

I picked this up at the local Tractor supply

Weedtrine D - 5 oz per gallon of water
Cutrine + - 5 oz per gallon of water
Surfactant - 1 oz per gallon of water

Sprayed with a hand sprayer and turned all surface pond weed brown in less than 2 hours. Looks dead, dead, dead this morning.

This concentration is on the heavy side but I didn't want to need to repeat the process


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I hear you Kim.Some of the ponds on my property can go from being clear to a solid mat of duckweed in less than a week!
My brother is currently having a 3 acre lake built.I told him to be prepared to buy the necessary chemicals for the duckweed battle.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Lundy, the tilapia should eat it...any idea why they're not?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Lundy, the tilapia should eat it...any idea why they're not?


Yes, I have such a high nutrient load that the tilapia can't keep up with the growth.

My pond has numerous large trees around it, leaves, leaves and more leaves has over the years created a deep organic muck layer on the bottom of the pond. I have been working to remove it through various means for the last 3 years but I think it will take many more years to reverse 20+ years of no attention.

ALL of my little duckies died with the spraying


----------

